
Responding to Harvard's Survey Request on My Open-Source Contributions [video] - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtmHrhOeAfI
======
soygul
This is the one character commit that they used in identifying me:
[https://github.com/lodash/lodash/pull/1036](https://github.com/lodash/lodash/pull/1036)

